# I was part of this for a year. I would like to share hope!



## ReynoldsV

Hello ladies, I would love to share my TTC journey with you to give you hope. I am now part of the "first trimester" forum and I am overjoyed! :happydance:

I ALWAYS looked for a thread that would give me hope, reassure my crazy obsession with symptom spotting and my nonsense about "not being able" to get pregnant. 

Like any other hopeful mother, any time longer than the first month of TTC is terribly long. It took me 13 months to get pregnant, AND believe it or not, at the time it felt like forever, but now that I have my little bean growing in me, it seems like it came too fast. I, like many others was ALWAYS symptom spotting. I was constantly thinking, this could be it. I feel pregnant. I just know I am. And to be honest, when I actually was pregnant, I felt nothing. I thought I had the flu cause I went so many disappointing months thinking "this is it" I basically had given up. I literally felt like, oh well look at that. PMS coming my way. Another month, another visit from the witch. I want to tell you guys EXACTLY how I went about getting my BFP so that you can relate, or even build some hope. I would have loved to find a thread as thorough as the one I will be sharing with you today.:hugs:

Well it all started with me hitting the year mark of TTC. Yes, 12 months of disappointment. 12 Months of wasted pregnancy tests, of anger at my husband, of doubt in my ability to carry a child, but mostly of envy for all the young girls that were getting pregnant like nothing else. And also, all those drug addict mothers who seem to pop kids out like they are pez.(sorry if I offend anyone.)

Anyway, March 31st was the day I hit a year of TTC. I had officially put it behind me and started focusing up on my job. Who got promoted to office manager? This girl! :happydance: As my days went by, I thought of nothing more than the grand re-opening I planned for my office, the fun of having my grandmother close by and taking care of my cats two new baby kittens. I remember when I first suspected I was pregnant. DH and I felt like we had the flu. He had the runs, and I felt like puking every 10 minutes. I remember sitting up and telling him " I don't think this is the flu" and then falling back asleep. The next day I attempted to go to work and DH and I ended up leaving. I went to my parent's house and my grandmother looked at me and said "you look pregnant" I didn't think anything of it and went about my day.

I felt better two days after that and returned to work. That Friday I went into the bathroom and wiped a little bit of pinkish color and put in a tampon. I walked out and looked at DH and said "guess whose not going to be a mom?" and then I went and sat on the couch and started watching Ghost Hunters. Well...I took my tampon out and there was one tiny spot on it. I put one in the next morning, just in case, and nothing! :happydance: I am sure you can imagine my excitement at this point. Well, I said nothing. After the weekend, on Monday after work, I told DH we needed to buy a test cause my period had been gone for 3 days now. Well, I went to my grocery store and bought the tests. I went into the bathroom and took one test. The line came up IMMEDIATELY. I didn't have to wait for it, it just popped up. I ran out of the bathroom and was shaking. I looked at DH and said I was pregnant. He became very pale. He told me "I thought this would not happen. WOW." I told him we had to rush over to my mom and dad's and off we went. I showed up at their place, I told them and they started crying with joy! 

Ever since then, I have had a few symptoms. Boobies hurt, lower tummy is tight, very tired, and insomnia once in a while. 

Ill tell you, I will take any symptom so long as my baby is growing strong and beautifully. The only thing I could do without are the mood swings. I get angry at DH very easily. 

This is just to let you ladies know that it isn't always loads of symptoms that show you that you are pregnant, sometime its lack of symptoms or even not paying attention. I really think my lack of interest in getting pregnant last month is what helped me. I was not stressing about it and being relaxed. I can't say exactly what went on, but I can say it comes at the perfect time. I am waiting 5 more weeks to be out of first trimester so I can breath a sigh of relief. I am still a little paranoid about miscarriage. But I am keeping my faith. 

You will get there ladies, and if you have been trying a little longer than me, just remember it happens at the perfect time. :cloud9:


----------



## Keds195

Lovely story thank you for sharing. Hope you have a lovely happy healthy 9 months xx


----------



## manda_roo20

Awww how lovely. I'm dying for the day I get that second line....overstates using ff this month and temping qnd it just led to confusion and upset so have got rid of the app. Still going to do my opk's as not sure when I will ovulate, but praying for a bfp this month for oh's birthday on the 30th!!! Trying to not think about it too much....and hopefully nature will take its course. Gl to you and congratulations. Xx


----------



## iris_17

Same thing happened to me.. I was just so fed up with the ttc-ing and decided to just take a break and bummm.... i became pregnant that month.. and yes.. I didn't have ANY symptoms at all and i wasn't looking for one anyway as I wasn't trying.. just that my bbt chart became triphasic ..:)

so yeh.. miracle happens when you don't expect it..


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Thats great!! How old are you?


----------



## ReynoldsV

Baileeboo77 said:


> Thats great!! How old are you?

Thank you Bailee. My best friend's name is Bailee. She spells it the same as well :) I am 20. I will be 21 when I am 6 months pregnant. Won't be able to celebrate the right way, but I would rather be a mommy than have a drink. Plus I don't like alcohol too much anyway. How old are you? :flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks for sharing your story sweetie ! I have been trying for almost 13 years and I give up every year or two but I still have hope and that is something to never give up on :hugs:


----------



## Baileeboo77

ReynoldsV said:


> Baileeboo77 said:
> 
> 
> Thats great!! How old are you?
> 
> Thank you Bailee. My best friend's name is Bailee. She spells it the same as well :) I am 20. I will be 21 when I am 6 months pregnant. Won't be able to celebrate the right way, but I would rather be a mommy than have a drink. Plus I don't like alcohol too much anyway. How old are you? :flower:Click to expand...


Omg im 20 too!!!! Haha yeah ill be 21 in January and would much rather be pregnant than get drunk. Ive been ttc since October 2011 with one mc :cry: its so good to meet someone my age on here :)


----------



## ReynoldsV

Bailee, I am so sorry for your loss girl! :( It is sooo nice to have someone my age! I am still pretty nervous about a miscarriage. I have been taking good care of myself, even though I know sometimes we can't help it. I am about 7+2 today so I am for sure counting down the days when I hit 12 weeks. I wish I was at least 4 months. My worry would disappear. I think I am pretty young to be a mom, but I wouldn't trade it for the world. DH and I are REALLY financially stable and have a beautiful home and nice car. We are in line to own an internet company and we are VERY in love. We had our couple years of young fun and now we are on to better things. Baby time!! :D


----------



## Baileeboo77

That's great! Have you made an appointment yet? Im sure you will be fine girl try and stay positive theree no point in being scared of something we can't control (easier said then done lol). But im sure time will fly by and before you know it you will be 20 weeks preggo! :hugs: how long have you been married?


----------



## ReynoldsV

Baileeboo77 said:


> That's great! Have you made an appointment yet? Im sure you will be fine girl try and stay positive theree no point in being scared of something we can't control (easier said then done lol). But im sure time will fly by and before you know it you will be 20 weeks preggo! :hugs: how long have you been married?

I haven't made an appointment yet. I am always really busy at work! Lol I am trying to go get my lunch as we speak and I can't cause the boss is on the phone and can't talk to other customers :wacko: anyway, I am trying not to worry! The only thing I am sort of worried about is how spendy having a baby actually is. Not even the actual baby, I mean hospital bills! Even after insurance. We also don't apply for any kind of assistance because we make too much money. Which is okay, but I sorta wish I wouldn't have to pay so much! LOL I have been married for about a year and two months. I got married in March of "12. It was a simple wedding, but nice none the less. I married my high school sweetheart. Young marriage is for sure difficult, but that isn't to say that being older makes it any easier. There are just as many divorces in older couples as there is in younger ones. I have had the judgement thrown on me like snow in Alaska, but I just look the other way. If I let it get to me, I am only hurting myself. DH and I have surprised many people with our success and our ability to be adults about our lives. I think we are more stable than a lot of adults I know. I see it as a marvelous blessing and I am so happy! :happydance:


----------



## omgbaby

Thank goodness for you 2 girls!! I don't feel so out of place now! Dh & I are both 21 & we've been trying since I'm gonna guess & say 2011. We stopped protecting & whatever happened happened but slowly turned into ttc. AF is a week late now so I really hope I get a bfp!


----------



## omgbaby

O forgot to add we also were high school sweethearts. It'll be 4 years next month!


----------



## ReynoldsV

omgbaby said:


> O forgot to add we also were high school sweethearts. It'll be 4 years next month!

That is awesome omgbaby! :) I really hope this is it for you. My AF was 4 days late and then I had some pink spotting then nothing. If it is late, test!! Mine came up immediately!! :)


----------



## omgbaby

I tested this morning. But see.... what happened was!!! Lol I woke up about to pee on myself but had no tests! Ran to Walmart got frer & when I took I peed a little bit first then once I put the test under I was finished. I was only able to count maybe 3-4 seconds!! I could hardly tell it was going across screen. When dh & I look at pic we kinda see a line but not in real life. I'm gonna test again Sunday morning.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Do yall have facebooks?? Mine is Bailee Baxter Walker !!! :) I would love to keep in contact with both ofny9u. I feel so lonely being so young and no one understands :cry:


----------



## omgbaby

O I totally understand!! I don't want to tell anybody even the doctor bc I don't want to hear anybody tell me I'm too young!


----------



## ReynoldsV

Omg baby, the best way I figured to take tests was to buy disposable cups. Pee in one of them and then dip the test for 10 seconds. Even if its a little bit of pee, it will be for 10 seconds. ;) I think if you are pregnant, first morning pee doesn't really make a difference. I am sure I stand alone in this but I got both my BFP's after drinking loads of water and it was like 7 at night :) Lol this is the link to my Facebook. Add me! https://www.facebook.com/viviana.reynolds.9


----------



## Baileeboo77

When I told my doctor I wanted test ran snd to possibly be put on clomid, he laughed at me. Said if I was his sister he would slap me in the face and that he wouldnt do any test on me till I was 23 or 24. He said he knows I can get pg because I have been pg before. I said that was over a year ago, he said I can tell by looking at you yours not ovulating. Then wtf why wouldnt he help me? Im married and am stable hes a douche!


----------



## ReynoldsV

Baileeboo77 said:


> When I told my doctor I wanted test ran snd to possibly be put on clomid, he laughed at me. Said if I was his sister he would slap me in the face and that he wouldnt do any test on me till I was 23 or 24. He said he knows I can get pg because I have been pg before. I said that was over a year ago, he said I can tell by looking at you yours not ovulating. Then wtf why wouldnt he help me? Im married and am stable hes a douche!

What an ass! His job as a doctor is to answer your questions and help. Not judge and make comments. That is not in his field of work. I went into the Doc here when I was 19 just to make sure everything was okay down there before TTC and they said I was in optimal health! My doc gave me tips on how to speed up the process and when is best to BD. :) It was nice. I also live in a small town so I know most everyone personally. He is actually a customer at our company :) We supply his house with internet. I saw him at the rodeo a week later. Sat behind him on the bleachers at the car derby. It was funny. I leaned over and told DH "the only other man who has seen my hoo-haa is sitting in front of you." Hahaha he elbowed me and started laughing. We got a funny look from the doc. He smiled at us and we kept watching the show. Its nice living in a small town. Sometimes.


----------



## omgbaby

See that's what I'm scared of Bailee. I probably would've cussed him out! Lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

I just wanted to cry, I waited till dh and I got to the car and freaked out. I plan to change doctors soon I like him but hes just suck a dick. I mean his job is not to lecture me, its to make sure everything is functioning the way its suppose to. I assume I will just pray and pray to God because thats the only person who will help me right now.
Omgbaby how long have you been ttc?


----------



## omgbaby

About 2 years. We stopped using protection & just went with whatever happened happened in like 2010 & then maybe early 2011 we actually started talking about it. We don't hardcore try (opks, temps, etc) We just bed A LOT! (dh is a hornball! :haha:)


----------



## Baileeboo77

Hahah ehh I do all of that shit and still no bfp -_-
But it will come soon im sure!


----------



## omgbaby

Tested this morning on Walmart cheapie & bfn. Last night before bed I had about 15 mins of pinching on my left side near uterus. Could it be late implantation?


----------



## Baileeboo77

Yeah it could be how many dpo are you?


----------



## omgbaby

Um.. I'm gonna say 22? Lol


----------



## Baileeboo77

22? Lol how long is your lp?


----------



## omgbaby

No idea. Well actually 14 days. I use that MyDays app on my phone so I can keep track of bd & af but I usually don't believe it about the ovulation dates. I say 22 dpo because the other day I did a due date calculator & it said I ovulated like 20 days before & that was 2 days ago. Lol


----------



## omgbaby

Just came from bathroom & when I wiped there was some pinkish brown cm... hmm!!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Lol well if af doesn't come on then thats a good sign! Fx


----------



## omgbaby

She better stay away!! Lol I'm getting excited now because at least if it is her then I'm ready to start again! This cycle I may temp if I can figure out how to work fertility friend.

UPDATE!! I had the pinkish brown cm at about 7:51 (U.S. time) now at 9:50, nothing else since!! fx!


----------



## Baileeboo77

Put a tampon in and see if anything gets on it lol, or you xab check your cervical position. Ff is really easy you just temp and plug it in, the app does everything else :)


----------



## amytrisha

Just read this thread & it really has given me hope :), me and OH had a MC after trying for 9 months last year. It's been 13 months since our MC and still nothing.. Very much hoping for a happy ending just like you.

Congratulations hun, thanks for sharing your story.
Happy and healthy 9 months :flow: xo


----------



## omgbaby

Bailee just seen your pregnant!!! CONGRATS!! How are you ladies doing??


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im good, very happy how are you


----------



## omgbaby

I'm good still ttc! Lol


----------



## Nikki SA

Hi all!

Me and hubby have been ttc for about 21 months now. On Sunday I realized that I skipped my period which was due on Sunday. Today is day 5 and I took a hpt on Monday evening (long shot and over excited to pee on a stick). It showed a little pink line and since then I have been testing everyday - mornings and evenings. Went to the doc on Tuesday afternoon and he at first told me that we are tooo anxious when suddenly he smiled and said things seems to change on his tester. It was very light and told me that I should come back on Saturday morning with first morning urine and we will test it again. Meanwhile I have been testing myself everyday ever since with different brands and it seem to be all positive. At last yesterday evening I tried Clearblue's hpt which said Pregnant 2-3 weeks. I should be very happy and glad to get the results but my active and crazy mind started browsing the internet and while a load of mommy's said any line no matter how faint is a positive I started seeing some posts on other sites which said that even with all my results the chances do exist that I still could get a negative blood test on Tuesday. 

I am sick of worrying that I could be one of those unlucky ones especially due to the fact that we have been trying for so long..... 

Pleeeease shed some light for me!


----------



## Baileeboo77

If it said pregnant 2-3 then you are for sure pregnant. Ill be 6 weeks tomorrow and still dont believe it after 20 hpts abd 2 clear blues that say pregnant. Those words dont lie. Try to enjoy it, it took you so long to get here. Also the doctor offices test aren't very sensitive and usually dont come up positive until you have missed your period. I say a line is a line AS LONG as you follow the directions and stay within the time limit. Congrats and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :dance:


----------



## Nikki SA

:hug:It's so weird!!!! Trying all this time waiting to see that BFP and now not believing it really happened at last!!! I am going to take your advise and stop worrying. Thanks a bunch...


----------



## BabyMamma87

awww lol this made me tear up


----------



## ReynoldsV

Hey ladies! SOOOO there are so many cool ladies on this thread so I figured I would continue with it. Maybe make it a pregnancy journal? Would love to be bump buddies and continue to share my input with those of you who are still TTC. 

I am 13 weeks :happydance:! Last week of 3 tri, or first week? I don't know. The point is...I am no longer at risk for a miscarriage. I have my first appointment his Friday. The 21st. I am sure they will do an U/S cause I haven't even been checked once. I could feel my uterus coming over my pubic bone two days ago, and since then, lower belly has been hard. I will upload a pic of my current bump for you all to see. I will also be posting pics and an update from my U/S on Friday. Keep following! 

P.S. For all you ladies that I gave hope to, that makes my heart melt. I am glad that I was able to bless you with the hope that your little bean will soon show up. And if you have been trying longer, don't give up! :) Just try to make it relaxing. I will swear by it.


----------



## omgbaby

Aw so cute!!! If you make a separate journal let us know!! I will def stalk!!


----------



## XJessicaX

Congratulations!!!


----------



## WantOneMore77

Wonderful story sweetie :) Congrats


----------



## RCAFWife

Congratulations to you ReynoldsV! Your story reminded me a lot of my own. Thanks for sharing! I felt like my period was definitely coming since I had AF-like cramps and lower backache. What gave it away was the fact that I didn't have my usual acne breakout or moodiness which causes me to snap at DH lol. I still had the "fluid leaking" feeling I get when AF is imminent, but it was also accompanied by intense nipple tenderness which i DON'T get before AF. So you can imagine how confused I was! I took a test at 15dpo (I day past my usual LP) since my temps were still high, and BAM! BFP!!!! DH and I had been trying for 28 months to get pregnant, and so we were (and still are) in shock when we saw those two lines appear on the test.

H&H 9 to you and everyone else with BFPs, and all the best to those of you still TTC. It is true: you get pregnant at THE perfect time :D


----------

